# Chăm sóc sau phẫu thuât cắt mí mắt



## luuanh95 (24/6/19)

*Chăm sóc sau phẫu thuât cắt mí mắt*
+ Chườm đá trong những ngày đầu để mắt hạn chế sưng đau
+ Không cho nước và bụi bẩn len lỏi vào vết thương
+ Không tác động ngoại lực vào mắt
+ Kiêng sử dụng những thực phẩm kích ứng và gây sẹo lồi như hải sản, thịt bò.
+ Để mắt nghỉ ngơi và thư giãn trong thời gian đầu sau thẩm mỹ.






*Địa chỉ cắt mí mắt ở đâu đẹp?*

*



*
Việc tìm địa chỉ cắt mí mắt ở đâu đẹp sẽ phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố khác nhau như:
+ Bác sĩ thực hiện
+ Phương pháp thẩm mỹ được ứng dụng
+ Chăm sóc hậu phẫu của khách hàng.
Thông thường, cắt mí mắt khoảng 5 – 7 ngày thì vết thương sẽ lành và ổn định. Tuy nhiên, để mắt có được vẻ đẹp tự nhiên thì khách hàng cần chờ trong 1 – 3 tháng. Đây là thời gian mắt ổn định và có được vẻ đẹp tự nhiên như mong muốn.

*



*

*Thẩm mỹ viện Vietcharm – Địa chỉ cắt mí mắt đẹp tại Hà Nội *
Với hơn 20 năm kinh nghiệm, thẩm mỹ viện Vietcharm đã thực hiện thành công hàng ngàn ca phẫu thuật cắt mí mắt đem lại niềm vui sở hữu một đôi mắt đẹp cho hàng ngàn khách hàng.
Với đội ngũ bác sĩ dày dặn kinh nghiệm, hệ thống cơ sở vật chất hiện đại, thẩm mỹ viện Vietcharm không những giúp khách hàng sở hữu một đôi mắt đẹp mà còn đảm bảo tuyệt đối về mặt an toàn với mức chi phí dịch vụ cực kỳ ưu đãi.


----------

